# Melbourne Zoo Pics (DUW)



## froglet (Oct 31, 2008)

I went to Melbourne Zoo yesterday for my birthday.

Got some interesting pics, hope you all enjoy
First Up the herps, then the warm blooded creatures


Brown Tree Snakes




Tortoise




Emerald Tree Boa




Fijian Iguana




Frill Neck Lizard




Giant Tortoise




Gila Monster (Baby)




Goliath Tarantula




Green Iguana




Rock Rattlesnake




Phillapinne (sp?) Sailfin Lizard




Murray Turtle




White Cheeked Gibbon




Tiger




Siamangs




Tree Shrew




Red Lory




Meerkat




Ringtail lemur




Orang Utan




Elephant




Colobus




Giraffe




Gorilla




And Lucky last for now


----------



## gonff (Oct 31, 2008)

awsome i went a couple of weeks ago, its pretty good ay!

i posted a thread a couple of days ago of my pics.


----------



## froglet (Oct 31, 2008)

gonff said:


> awsome i went a couple of weeks ago, its pretty good ay!
> 
> i posted a thread a couple of days ago of my pics.


 
Thanks,
The Zoo wasnt too bad, disappointed with some things, love the orang utan exhibit


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 31, 2008)

ahhh Lemurs!!! I adore them little cuties!


----------



## iceman (Oct 31, 2008)

love the Emerald Tree Boa an Goliath Tarantula pic's


----------



## Camo (Oct 31, 2008)

Love the red lorrie.


----------



## FAY (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe I am weird, but that elephant on that rock...what if it fell off it...seems a strange thing for keepers to do...


----------



## horsesrule (Oct 31, 2008)

The elephants should have went to the open range zoo in werribee.

They would have had much more space there to move around. I personally feel the elephant enclosure at Melbourne Zoo is cruel its just not big enough.


----------



## gonff (Oct 31, 2008)

yer its all new


----------



## gonff (Oct 31, 2008)

bit dissapointed that all the underwater stuff was bein redone ay!

no seals, nothin!


----------



## burley180789 (Oct 31, 2008)

I went to Melbourne Zoo a couple of eyars ago and it was fair awesome, that was a bit before reptiles started to interest me, but that big black gorilla was there when i was and he looked so cute sitting up the bacl fo the encolsure with his abck to the crowds with his hands on his knees, he looked like a cheeky child in trouble at the back of the class lol...
awesome photos!!!
Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Kurama (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the meerkat picture, any more reptile pictures froglet?


----------



## froglet (Oct 31, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Maybe I am weird, but that elephant on that rock...what if it fell off it...seems a strange thing for keepers to do...


 
I believe it had something to do with having to artificially inseminate her



Raven said:


> I like the meerkat picture, any more reptile pictures froglet?


 
I will see what i can find-she if there are any other 1/2 decent ones there. my camera doesnt work the best in the dim conditions



Camo said:


> Love the red lorrie.


 
He (it) was great, spent a while 'chatting' to it, came right up, didnt mind a scratch on the beak


----------



## weet-bix (Oct 31, 2008)

It was part of the elephants training Fay, so they could get her positioned properly to impregnate her using AI


----------



## froglet (Oct 31, 2008)

*More of the Herps*

Here are some more pics of the herps, they are not the best (sorry)


----------



## Shonfield (Oct 31, 2008)

haha i love the elephant!
it looks soooo happy!


----------



## BlindSnake (Oct 31, 2008)

burley180789 said:


> I went to Melbourne Zoo a couple of eyars ago and it was fair awesome, that was a bit before reptiles started to interest me, but that big black gorilla was there when i was and he looked so cute sitting up the bacl fo the encolsure with his abck to the crowds with his hands on his knees, he looked like a cheeky child in trouble at the back of the class lol...
> awesome photos!!!
> Thanks for sharing!!!!!


 
He was prob doing is mixing a cocktail of grass tufts and poo. He mixes them up and make little poo patties. When he makes enough of them he jumps up runs and throws them all over the people standing and gawking at him. classic.


----------



## froglet (Oct 31, 2008)

Shonfield said:


> haha i love the elephant!
> it looks soooo happy!


 
The elephants didnt seem to be that happy.

Bong Su certainaly didnt.

It is one of the animals there that i dont really think should be there (however if they ever give them a few hectares to roam i may reconsider)


----------



## Kurama (Nov 1, 2008)

That rhino viper is incredible, thanks for the pics froglet


----------



## froglet (Nov 1, 2008)

Raven said:


> That rhino viper is incredible, thanks for the pics froglet


 
Thanks Raven


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 1, 2008)

looks like someone had a good time ??? good on you & happy birthday !


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 1, 2008)

All those animals are so cool


----------



## froglet (Nov 1, 2008)

herpkeeper said:


> looks like someone had a good time ??? good on you & happy birthday !


 
Yes, I had a great time, had planned on going for a few weeks

Thanks

here is a video of the fijian iguanas head bobbing 

[video=youtube;eMHKWFrqnxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMHKWFrqnxI[/video]

Another video, this time the siamangs 
(i will post the green iguana one soon)
[video=youtube;eIq1KzR3VKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIq1KzR3VKQ[/video]


----------

